# Custom buttons - Dreamweaver



## nukleuz7 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello all,

Need some guidance on how to create custom buttons to import into Dreamweaver.
Only just started using the program and i find it very self explanitary, im just not sure if i have to create the custom buttons i want in Flash, Illustrator, Photoshop?

Also i would like to incorporate a splash page into my site, i understand this file will be index.htm so would i be right in thinking that you would name the home page index1.htm?

Many thanks.

Jon.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 4, 2006)

You can use any of those 3 programs to create a button -- a button is simply a graphic, so any of those would suit you fine for making custom buttons.

Most web servers are set up to default to index.html, index.htm, default.html, or default.htm.  So, your first page you want your visitors to see would be named one of those (I recommend "index.html").  Your subsequent pages can be named anything you want ("crazy.html", "second_page.html", etc.), as you'll have to link to them from the initial page if you want your readers to be able to get to any of those pages.


----------



## nukleuz7 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank you very much, you have been a great help.
Take care.


----------

